# NEW - Alpin mini backpack



## Tina_Bina

Hey everyone, I’m super excited to share the new Alpin mini backpack! I love love love backpacks and always thought the Alpin was too big for me (I’m 5’2’’)

I also compared it to my Chanel mini urban spirit


----------



## Tina_Bina

More pics


----------



## cherylc

ohhh this is super cute! i've been waiting for goyard to make a mini backpack, thanks for comparing to the urban spirit as i have one as well and it's one of my fav bags.


----------



## MahaM

Tina_Bina said:


> Hey everyone, I’m super excited to share the new Alpin mini backpack! I love love love backpacks and always thought the Alpin was too big for me (I’m 5’2’’)
> 
> I also compared it to my Chanel mini urban spirit


It's a lovely bag...
Congratulations...and enjoy using it!

Later, if you can can tell us what fits in it...it's appreciated. Thanks


----------



## Stregahorn

I bought the navy one in Paris last Friday.  No photos until I get home, but I really like the look of it.  It is very versatile.


----------



## hja

Congrats! It is a beauty!


----------



## pinguwork425

Hi there, is this color the grey or black? it a little hard to tell in the photos. Do you know the price for black/brown colors? Thank you!


----------



## Anothai

very lovely!

wondering if the leather flap/trim/strap is with good quality and not that much easy to be scratched?
when i first saw in the website i was thinking this would be as the leather trim/strap of most LV Men Canvas bags which are very sensitive and delicate. But your review showed little tiny grains on the flap which in my opinion and from my guess wiuld be stiff and durable.


----------



## BalLVLover

pinguwork425 said:


> Hi there, is this color the grey or black? it a little hard to tell in the photos. Do you know the price for black/brown colors? Thank you!


$3255 in the US


----------



## Tina_Bina

Anothai said:


> very lovely!
> 
> wondering if the leather flap/trim/strap is with good quality and not that much easy to be scratched?
> when i first saw in the website i was thinking this would be as the leather trim/strap of most LV Men Canvas bags which are very sensitive and delicate. But your review showed little tiny grains on the flap which in my opinion and from my guess wiuld be stiff and durable.



It’s been my workhorse bag since I got it, and I’ve held the bag open by the thin leather flap (oops) and it still looks like the day I got it! I certainly don’t throw my bags around and I try to baby them a bit, but the quality is there! I feel it in the handle too!


----------



## Tina_Bina

pinguwork425 said:


> Hi there, is this color the grey or black? it a little hard to tell in the photos. Do you know the price for black/brown colors? Thank you!


 
The first pic I took in the store were red and navy! I purchased the gray one


----------



## pinguwork425

BalLVLover said:


> $3255 in the US


wow! $1000 difference between black and special color!


----------



## lxrac

Tina_Bina said:


> Hey everyone, I’m super excited to share the new Alpin mini backpack! I love love love backpacks and always thought the Alpin was too big for me (I’m 5’2’’)
> 
> I also compared it to my Chanel mini urban spirit



Hold up hold up! That is the cutest backpack!! You see this is why I should stop reading posts, Im in ban island. And my heart skipped a bit when I saw this mini backpack. I wanna cry can I cry?


----------



## lotusflowerbaum

Tina_Bina said:


> Hey everyone, I’m super excited to share the new Alpin mini backpack! I love love love backpacks and always thought the Alpin was too big for me (I’m 5’2’’)
> 
> how much fits inside? It’s so nice
> 
> I also compared it to my Chanel mini urban spirit


----------



## Stregahorn

pinguwork425 said:


> wow! $1000 difference between black and special color!



It is consistently 30% more for special colors.


----------



## xuan_Z

Hi everyone! I just got my backpack and as expected the strap was too short for me when used as backpack  any tips or extenders recommended?
Thanks !


----------



## bibogirl

Got stuck in NY when my connecting flight to Chicago got cancelled. Decided to visit Bergdorf. The mini alpin has been on my wishlist for a while but I had never even considered the red!
Here’s me trying it on. I’m gonna think about it for a while. I definitely want a mini alpin at some point but now unsure which color to get.
Bought a black/tan St. Louis GM tote today though. That was next on my list and something I’ve been sure about for a while.
But that red!!!


----------



## c18027

bibogirl said:


> Got stuck in NY when my connecting flight to Chicago got cancelled. Decided to visit Bergdorf. The mini alpin has been on my wishlist for a while but I had never even considered the red!
> Here’s me trying it on. I’m gonna think about it for a while. I definitely want a mini alpin at some point but now unsure which color to get.
> Bought a black/tan St. Louis GM tote today though. That was next on my list and something I’ve been sure about for a while.
> But that red!!!


Super cute on you!


----------



## suemb

Love the red on you! Granted, I also really like sky blue and yellow...


----------



## MainlyBailey

bibogirl said:


> Got stuck in NY when my connecting flight to Chicago got cancelled. Decided to visit Bergdorf. The mini alpin has been on my wishlist for a while but I had never even considered the red!
> Here’s me trying it on. I’m gonna think about it for a while. I definitely want a mini alpin at some point but now unsure which color to get.
> Bought a black/tan St. Louis GM tote today though. That was next on my list and something I’ve been sure about for a while.
> But that red!!!


Looks dope! 
I almost got stuck on not being able to return from Chicago to New York - eek! The black/tan combo is so pretty.


----------



## azngirl180

Tina_Bina said:


> Hey everyone, I’m super excited to share the new Alpin mini backpack! I love love love backpacks and always thought the Alpin was too big for me (I’m 5’2’’)
> 
> 
> 
> I also compared it to my Chanel mini urban spirit


Super chic and cute. I have the alpin mini in all black and I’m loving it too


----------



## hnsl.km

How much is the aplin mini backpack? Ive been eyeing it for a while but there are no locations in my home state .


----------



## corgi204

hnsl.km said:


> How much is the aplin mini backpack? Ive been eyeing it for a while but there are no locations in my home state .



$3060 USD + tax for black - I bought it last month in NYC


----------



## mb2000

Hey guys! absolutely love this backpack I was thinking of getting one in green or black as my first Goyard piece. Would you recommend it or should I go for the Anjou mini first? Any experiences with either of these bags would be much appreciated


----------



## corgi204

mb2000 said:


> Hey guys! absolutely love this backpack I was thinking of getting one in green or black as my first Goyard piece. Would you recommend it or should I go for the Anjou mini first? Any experiences with either of these bags would be much appreciated



I have the bag for only about a month so I can't really say much about the wear and tear yet, but I really like the bag! It's very lightweight since it's mostly canvas so I can put my phone, wallet, sunglasses, and a small water bottle without it feeling heavy at all. It also fits my frame very well (I'm 5'3" and have a slim build with a small bust) and I don't feel the straps digging into my shoulders. I also really like its versatility in being able to convert to a crossbody, so it feels like 2 bags in 1!

It's also nice that this bag is far less common many other designer backpacks like the LV Palm Springs Mini, so it feels extra special 

My only con to this bag so far is the belt closure which is a bit annoying to get in and out of quickly but over time I got used to it. The difficult closure can also be a benefit since it prevents pickpocketing since thieves can't get in and snatch things out of it quickly.

I recommend the bag, but suggest you try it out in the store first to see if you're okay with the belt closure and to make sure the straps won't dig into your shoulders since they are quite narrow


----------



## mb2000

corgi204 said:


> I have the bag for only about a month so I can't really say much about the wear and tear yet, but I really like the bag! It's very lightweight since it's mostly canvas so I can put my phone, wallet, sunglasses, and a small water bottle without it feeling heavy at all. It also fits my frame very well (I'm 5'3" and have a slim build with a small bust) and I don't feel the straps digging into my shoulders. I also really like its versatility in being able to convert to a crossbody, so it feels like 2 bags in 1!
> 
> It's also nice that this bag is far less common many other designer backpacks like the LV Palm Springs Mini, so it feels extra special
> 
> My only con to this bag so far is the belt closure which is a bit annoying to get in and out of quickly but over time I got used to it. The difficult closure can also be a benefit since it prevents pickpocketing since thieves can't get in and snatch things out of it quickly.
> 
> I recommend the bag, but suggest you try it out in the store first to see if you're okay with the belt closure and to make sure the straps won't dig into your shoulders since they are quite narrow


Thank you so much! What color did you go for? Do you mind sharing pics of the bag or mod shots?


----------



## yoshikitty

mb2000 said:


> Hey guys! absolutely love this backpack I was thinking of getting one in green or black as my first Goyard piece. Would you recommend it or should I go for the Anjou mini first? Any experiences with either of these bags would be much appreciated



Hi there! I don't have the backpack but I tried it in store and the closure drives me crazy. But it's a very cute looking bag.

I have the Anjou mini in sky blue. It's my first Goyard and I love it very much. It looks cute and very light weight. The leather 
is so soft and smooth. But I never use the leather on the outside. But please keep in mind, it's an open bag. I normally put my stuff into a drawstring bag and cosmetic bag in order to protect the leather. I just made a bag insert with wool felt for my bag. Although it looks amateur, I am happy with the result.


----------



## corgi204

mb2000 said:


> Thank you so much! What color did you go for? Do you mind sharing pics of the bag or mod shots?



Hey there! I chose the black color. Unfortunately, I don't have a floor-to-ceiling mirror and I can't ask someone to take photos of me atm so the mod photo of the crossbody method of wearing the backpack was the best I could do. @bibogirl posted a pic earlier here how the bag looked as a backpack. I also attached a photo filling up the bag to the brim with stuff I use everyday and also displayed them for you so you can see how much the bag can hold. Hope this helps!


----------



## corgi204

delete


----------



## mau_ek

Stunning bags! I've been eyeing on this bag too. Need all your advice. My 1st choice is green, but I know it's hard to get. Need your recommendations. I love the black/tan combo, but i have that in the Hardy.   gray, orange, yellow or blue. Thank you.


----------



## azngirl180

mau_ek said:


> Stunning bags! I've been eyeing on this bag too. Need all your advice. My 1st choice is green, but I know it's hard to get. Need your recommendations. I love the black/tan combo, but i have that in the Hardy.   gray, orange, yellow or blue. Thank you.


Black/tan combo is good.


----------



## yoshikitty

mau_ek said:


> Stunning bags! I've been eyeing on this bag too. Need all your advice. My 1st choice is green, but I know it's hard to get. Need your recommendations. I love the black/tan combo, but i have that in the Hardy.   gray, orange, yellow or blue. Thank you.


When your first choice is green, why don't you wait until it's available?   Don't settle in a colour which is your 2nd choice.


----------



## yoshikitty

I want to know if you all prefer wearing the bag as a backpack or a crossbody?


----------



## ddloved6

I wouldn’t get this bag instore anymore…. The quality has gone down. Firs of all it doesn’t have a drawstring anymore 2. The bottom of the bag is not leather anymore, its just canvas 3. The bottom of the flap is unfinished leather now. I got mine last week and i’m thinking about returning it.


----------



## princess-aurora

ddloved6 said:


> I wouldn’t get this bag instore anymore…. The quality has gone down. Firs of all it doesn’t have a drawstring anymore 2. The bottom of the bag is not leather anymore, its just canvas 3. The bottom of the flap is unfinished leather now. I got mine last week and i’m thinking about returning it.
> 
> View attachment 5593574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593576


Where did you purchase this? Unless they redesigned it without the last month, it looks like a fake…

Here is my mini alpin black/black combo purchased from the London boutique at the end of July and it is both finished leather on the inside of the flap, as well as the base.


----------



## ddloved6

I got it instore in San Francisco. I actually went to return it for store credit on Saturday and I told them the reason I didn’t want it anymore and they told me that this was how the Alpin Mini will look like from now on. They had a couple of old versions instore but none of them in the color I wanted.


----------



## princess-aurora

ddloved6 said:


> I got it instore in San Francisco. I actually went to return it for store credit on Saturday and I told them the reason I didn’t want it anymore and they told me that this was how the Alpin Mini will look like from now on. They had a couple of old versions instore but none of them in the color I wanted.


Wow, do they often change the styles so drastically? I agree, the old style seems much nicer. 

What color are you interested in? I have a Bergdorfs contact that may be able to do a distance sale. As of late July, they had maroon and grey.


----------



## ddloved6

I’m not sure if they change the styles often but I thought it was funny how when i brought up the change, they made it seem like it was for the better and customers were complaining about the bottom of the bag being leather and scratching easily which i think is unlikely. They probably just wanted to cut on cost. I wanted the exact same color I got but in the old version.  hopefully they have that.


----------



## sm1920

Anyone know the current price for all colors?


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

I like wearing mine with a single shoulder  strap


----------



## Hessasuhailbh

ddloved6 said:


> I wouldn’t get this bag instore anymore…. The quality has gone down. Firs of all it doesn’t have a drawstring anymore 2. The bottom of the bag is not leather anymore, its just canvas 3. The bottom of the flap is unfinished leather now. I got mine last week and i’m thinking about returning it.
> 
> View attachment 5593574
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593575
> 
> 
> View attachment 5593576


I got mine 2 weeks ago from the store directly and it is full leather on the bottom…


----------



## ddloved6

I was looking at some posts from the goyard official Instagram and the bag that they Were showing in this post looks exactly like the one i got and returned…


----------



## azngirl180

I like to wear mine as a sling with Hermes strap.


----------



## princess-aurora

Hessasuhailbh said:


> I like wearing mine with a single shoulder  strap
> View attachment 5597018


Exactly how I prefer to wear mine!


----------



## Pottergirl7

Hi, would anyone be able to tell me what the price of this color way would be in the US? I don’t have a store in my state but thinking of having my brother get it for me when he’s in either SF or NY.


----------



## bwillamsburg

Pottergirl7 said:


> Hi, would anyone be able to tell me what the price of this color way would be in the US? I don’t have a store in my state but thinking of having my brother get it for me when he’s in either SF or NY.
> 
> View attachment 5604181


It’s $3,670. You can also order via email from the NY boutique and it’s $30 to ship!


----------



## mau_ek

princess-aurora said:


> Where did you purchase this? Unless they redesigned it without the last month, it looks like a fake…
> 
> Here is my mini alpin black/black combo purchased from the London boutique at the end of July and it is both finished leather on the inside of the flap, as well as the base.
> View attachment 5596288
> 
> View attachment 5596289


hello! If you don't mind, how much was it in london? thanks. lovely bag!


----------



## princess-aurora

mau_ek said:


> hello! If you don't mind, how much was it in london? thanks. lovely bag!


I got it at the old price in late July so please refer to the price forum for latest price in pound! If I remember correctly, it should be around 2700 pounds for all of the colorways.


----------



## wendypie

xuan_Z said:


> Hi everyone! I just got my backpack and as expected the strap was too short for me when used as backpack  any tips or extenders recommended?
> Thanks !


I have the same problem as well  were you able to figure out any solutions ?


----------



## xuan_Z

wendypie said:


> I have the same problem as well  were you able to figure out any solutions ?


No  I even asked instore if they had extra straps for sale LOL answer was no but this is also the same sales that refused to give me a mini Saigon. I did, try to attach the Saigon strap onto the two alpine straps  kinda worked but looks a bit messy around the top


----------



## accebercouture

hi everyone! super interested in this bag but wanted to know how the wear and tear is? Any wear to the canvas/ leather or signs of the bag beginning to slouch? also..does this fit a 500ml bottle? TIA!


----------

